# Bud's BBQ Salad



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

Cholestral.  Obesity.  Clean living.  Improved life and health.  All important issues of our times yet issues that we rarely see addressed on Smoking Meat Forums.  We are all so focused on da meat that we ignore common healthy eating rules like fruits, veggies and ruffage.......yes, ruffage nee SALADS.  Hence, I open this thread with the question:  What is the best and easiest way to incorporate health eating into our BBQ fests?

(Me thinks I may have an answer) but want to hear from you all!

bud


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

one word.

Moderation.

thats my $.02


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, but Brennan, you are from Oxnard.  Surely you must appreciate the health factor.  At the gathering in Clinton, I simply tried to add a little variety and healthy inputs and what do I get?  Nothing but unadulterated criticism from some scalliwags.  

bud


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

You got criticized for having variety?  But variety is the spice of life.  I have an idea for a great tasting and healthy recepie...lemme go grab it real fast.  Maybe all you needa do is take what's familiar and sneak it into said healthy dish.

Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Spicy Chile-Coconut Tomato Salad 

Pork Tenderloin: 
2 pork tenderloins, 1 1/2 to 2-pounds total 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1/2 lime, juiced 

Chile-Coconut Sauce: 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 (1-inch) piece fresh ginger, peeled and chopped 
2 garlic cloves, chopped 
1 lemongrass stalk, white part only, chopped into small pieces 
1 fresh red jalapeno, cut into rounds 
1 (14-ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 lime, juiced 
1 tablespoon fish sauce (recommended: Nam pla) 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Stems from 1/4 bunch fresh cilantro 
Chile-Coconut Tomato Salad, recipe follows 



Put the pork on a platter and sprinkle all over with salt and pepper. Add the olive oil and lime juice and turn to coat the pork with the marinade. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside in the refrigerator. 


For the Chile-Coconut Sauce: 
Heat the olive oil in a saucepan over medium heat. Add the ginger, garlic, lemongrass and chile and cook to soften, about 3 minutes. Add the coconut milk, and sugar and simmer until thickened, about 5 minutes. Stir in the lime juice and season with fish sauce, and salt and pepper. Cool to room temperature. Add cilantro stems and puree using an immersion blender or blender. 
Preheat an outdoor gas or charcoal grill. Blot some oil onto a thick square of paper towel and then carefully and quickly wipe the hot grates of the grill to make a non-stick surface. Put the pork on the grill and cook, turning to brown all sides, until crusty on the outside and almost cooked through but still slightly pink in the center, 10 to 15 minutes. 
Remove from the grill and let rest for a few minutes. 
To serve, slice the pork and add it to the bowl with the tomato salad. Pour over the chile-coconut sauce and toss it all together. 


Chile-Coconut Tomato Salad: 
1 1/2 cups shredded, unsweetened coconut 
2 pounds fresh heirloom tomatoes, cut into big chunks (variety of colors purple, yellow, bright red) 
1/2 small red onion, slivered 
1 fresh red jalapeno, thinly sliced 
Leaves from 1/4 bunch fresh cilantro 
Handful fresh mint leaves 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
Extra-virgin olive oil 
2 scallions, trimmed and chopped 

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. 
Spread the coconut out in a thin layer on a baking sheet and bake, shaking every now and then for even cooking, until lightly browned, about 10 minutes. In a big bowl, toss together the tomatoes, red onion, chile, cilantro, mint, and salt and pepper. Drizzle with olive oil or with some remaining Chile-Coconut Sauce and fold in the toasted coconut and scallions. 

Hope this helps.  I got it off of foodnetwork.com...i guess I should post a link http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._36825,00.html

Enjoy


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

brennan, please check your private message


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, well keep the recepie, maybe you could improve it the way you improved your ribs.


----------



## cheech (Jul 9, 2007)

Gee Bud do you have a picture of this master piece that you speak of?


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2007)

To my way of thinkin' the answer lies in the presentation.

For a sammich include lettuce, tomato and onion, etc and less meat. 

Serve sammiches on whole grain breads

Offer cole slaw instead of fries.

Salads should include items from the crucifer family; broccoli, cauliflour, cabbage and so on.

Offer pickles, olives and relishes on the side. 

Vinegar is our friend!

Use Extra Virgin Olive Oil in all things requiring oil

The whole idea is to encourage a "culture of awarenes" in all things pertaining to our food. If only good stuff is offered then only good stuff will be eaten!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

No, my God no, but there apparently were millitants on the ground snapping inappropriate pictures that the  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ones took.

Beleagured Bud


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2007)

Was this in reply to my post?

Cheers!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry, not in response to Sir Monty but the previous post.


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2007)

OK, I am relieved!

What about my ideas?


Cheers!


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

you forgot ants


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 9, 2007)

You have some great suggestions. We try to incorporate them all of the time.


Folks, just a caveat here:  I started this thread 'tongue in cheek' in response to the good natured "*ribbing*" I was getting for an incident that happened at Gathering dubbed:  'The bbq rib salad'


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2007)

OK!

Dark Chocolate covered ants for desert! Dark chocolate is high in flavinoids and good for the heart and general health!

The exoskeleton of the ant consists of a substance called chitin. I can only imagine that it can contribute to joint strength in older humans. Like me!

Cheers!


----------



## brennan (Jul 9, 2007)

And ants taste like Kiwi fruit

Don't ask, I had an interesting childhood


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

A bit of sour grass for tartness? Sweet clover for contast? Fiddle heads for a side?

Nothin' wrong with that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






No Biggie Bud! At least it wasn't quick sand!


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahhh! Fiddleheads!

A bit of my back acreage is wet and pristine. The fiddleheads produced there are super! How blessed I am with my little piece of Vermont!

When folks were poor and lived off the land and depended on dandelion greens, turnip greens and all manner of local plants for many food and medicinal purposes they were healthier and stronger, more even tempered and happier.

Time to get back to that regimen of good food habits and kick the chemical crap!

Fat is good in small amounts and there are all sorts of evils associated with the consumption of various meats.

For me I will enjoy all the various meats I like, both domestic and wild, and I will continue to temper that diet with ample amounts of green veggies.

Cheers!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bud:

You may have started this tongue in cheek but it is still a very good point. If we all want to be around to Q as long as we can, we have to include the "healthy alternatives". Today when i made my ABT's I left out the bacon (oh the sacriledge) and instead put some smoked turkey breast inside. Very tasty.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 10, 2007)

*You know, we are all gonna die of something, if I eat only what is "considered" to be heathy, what do I get? 5 more years of this human life? Or, I can eat BBQ meat, includeing chicken skin, bacon, spare ribs, rum and coke, etc, and I go home to God, HAPPY! I , for one, am going home happy! *


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

Hear Hear!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

Monty -

When I was a kid my Dad used to joke about the shipyard going on strike and say "I don't have to worry about feeding my family if the paycheck stops I can just send them (pointing to Mama, my sister and I) out to the back pasture to graze - they love dandelion greens and fiddle heads!"

I still eat dandelion greens every spring - they make a great salad! I haven't seen a fiddle head since I left the farm though. Sure were tastey!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm going with prepping like I always do and then throwing it in the grass, for $200 Alex. What did I win? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










The rest of you can't see the forest for the trees and are really boggin' down a good joke.


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

In this area there are actually folks who supplement their income by gathering fiddleheads in the spring.

And the markets buy them to resell for a fair decent price which the local folks are willing to pay.

I produce about 100 llbs of fiddleheads per year. When I am able to devote 100% of my time to my land I can easily make that number tenfold. Love'em!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

All I can say Bud is that the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  made me do it.

But ruffage with the ribbage is good... very good


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Here is a link that might help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=6226


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry for bogging it down mag.  I wanted to save some for you.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, well, look who's back. Bud, I was an innocent pawn in a twisted game.


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't forget who you tried to pin it on.  And I wasn't even there.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

I believe he miss stated that... a twisted 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 pawn in an innocent game


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, OK!

I seem to be missing something here. And I am really starting to wonder if maybe there is more to this situation.

Either there is an undertone of hostility or I am misinterpreting the previous exchanges.

Perhaps we can forget the whole matter and just go on from here.

Comments?


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Monty it has to do with an unfortunate but timely incident at the gathering where Ultramag made me take pictures of Bud spilling his ribs all over the ground... Then ... THEN Mag silver tongued me into posting them on the site earlier today ... thus the term 'salad ribs' (grass) I am totally innocent here and am having my good standing name dragged about across the ground like I was one of those ribs!

I'm Hurt Ultramag... HURT


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 10, 2007)

There was a picture somewhere posted of a stack of ribs that aparently hit the deck at the gathering - it appears that somehow the dog was maybe tied to the table? which held the afore mentioned ribs and poor Bud was connected to this misadventure and hazed a bit for it. 

I think all is well and we love ya Bud! A bit of teasing won't put a great guy like him down!

Did I ever tell you about the time I had family comming for roast cornish hens and got called into work for and emergency and Jessie was given direction to cook them? Some people don't know they stick the guts back inside the cavity and when you roast livers and gizzards in a hen the whole thing tastes like liver and gizzards! I neglected to mention to empty the cavity first. We eat at a local pizza place that day.


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

Now I understand...somewhat.

The greatest humorists play on the human foible for their jokes. In other words people screw up.

The people who capitalize on those screw ups are called comedians.

The comedians play on other's foibles and the people targeted feel like victims.

There is no winning in a situation like this.

SO, I would strongly suggest that we all get on with our lives. No sense crying over spilled ribs, no sense feeling victimized by what another person thought was humorous and no sense using this forum to make veiled comments.

So, let's get it out in the open!

Do I hear apologies and olive branches offered?


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

This is an outlandish and completely inaccurate account of the Salad Rib incident as it is now being reported on the news. The only thing you may be missing Sir Monty is that PigCicles should be moderated and not allowed to drag my good name through the grass as it would be. I will not stand for these false allegations.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG............It took 24 posts for someone to pick up on that, i'm glad i was previously filled in on this escapade of Bud's


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

With all due respect, we have nothing to apologize for and there is probably no need to make a mountain of a mole hill. All participants are willing and in good spirits and just trying to share a really funny gathering moment with those who weren't there. If you are truly missing that, my apologies for the bad day you must be experiencing.


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, Guys....

Now that I understand the situation I am willing to let it go another way. But please understand I really thought that there was a bit of hostility here and I was cosidering some sort of action.

I want to hear from all of you here that this is all in fun and not a family feud! We cannot have that!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Monty it's all in good fun... and I don't believe Bud is taking it in a bad way... the majority of this has been Ultramag and myself digging at each other... If there is truly a need for appologies I will be the first   ... but Ultramag made me do it


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

No hurt feelers here.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 10, 2007)

I am LMFAO.......this was intended to be a funny and light hearted side of a great event in the great State of Missouri a few weeks ago.  Some very good hearted people showed up to share Q.  So yes, I dumped a kazillion racks of ribs but Wylie the Forum mascot licked up any semblance of ribs.  Hope no one was offended, and, much more importantly, hope all involved had fun.

PS...thanks Joe and Chad, have not laughed so hard in a very long time.

bud


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

Wellll, let me tell ya Pilgrims ya'll had me convinced that the guns were drawn and the the wagons circled!

Guess I shoulda been there, huh?

My apologies for taking the point on the battle that wasn't!

Good luck and good Q!

Cheers!

(Whew!)


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my Goodness, do not leave out the bacon.   

bud


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

And I feel like a dupe for putting forth some serious stuff in a joke thread.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 10, 2007)

Gee, tried to straighen this out early on. Meant nothing mean spirited....it is all UltraMag and Pigcycle's doing.


----------



## monty (Jul 10, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!













































There, I feel better!

G'night, children!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Have you ever noticed how the guy with grassy ribs is always looking for someone else to blame?


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 10, 2007)

Me thinks you protest too much, Chad.  If you were not responsible for the unlawful pics, then who was?

And yes, Mike, we are cookin to who layed the chunk - for sure.


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

You should talk Chad, You and PC were trying to pin it all on me somehow


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

i didn't read the replies, just the first post. for me it is easy. i don't eat salad; i eat very few veggies. i eat meat, potatoes, and a few fruits. the only veggies i eat, _if_ they are even veggies at all, are fried okra (has to be fried crispy), different peppers, green beans (sometimes, depends on what kind they are), fried squash (has to be fried crispy), corn, and i think that is about it. i believe most of those are technically fruit.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

But thanks for being there if we should ever need ya Monty Pops


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Now see what you've done Chad... it's all your fault


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Shouldn't you be working???


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 10, 2007)

Tsk, tsk tsk...suffering succotash.....and grown men no less
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I could hear Bud last night as I was trying to go to sleep laughing harder then Iv'e heard him laugh in a long while
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Monty, I will send Bud directley to his room tonight, no dinner, no TV....the shame of this
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 OOPS, he'll be in Boston at Joe's grand opening, hardly seems like a fitting punisment
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Lol....


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's what I'm gettin'. Somebody dropped a mess of ribs at the SMF meeting, somebody else is trying to give him a sting about it, and others are literally talking about vegetables. 
That about sums it up for me.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

Now this is some funny stuff right here... Wish I'd been online at the beginning of it! 

Bud, if I were you, I'd work on a "salad" rub for your ribs... That way, if'n they do hit the earth, no one will ever know...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

DANG! You get away from the puter to do other tasks and things go berserk! Truely wish I had been in on the start of this!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Can only say Bud was smokin' ribs _til who laid the chunk_; finished & sauced, they were coming off the Lang onto a small table, suddenly there was an unprintable word *loudly* exclaimed, the table tipped, and ribs were "in the salad". The Cherokee folks had mowed recently.
BUT! The 30 second rule was in effect. Bud recovered quickly and the ribs were soon back on the table, albeit with a bit of "salad" attached here and there. Can't say a bit of greenery hurt anything.
True also, there was documentation of the incident. And undertones of what might surface on the forums later.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








So...........   finally it comes to pass.
Just glad I was only an innocent bystander.


----------



## dionysus (Jul 10, 2007)

In the spirit of fun and good times all I can say is check out my signature tag ....


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 10, 2007)

after posting my reply, i went back and read the whole thread. wish i would have done that first now, lol. oh well, it is no secret i am a meat & potatoes man.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Well to sum it all up...

It's still Chad's fault and I think he said something about Mike putting him up to it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I'm innocent I say.. Innocent!


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd say that too if I were lying


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

Just glad I was only an innocent bystander.














[/quote]

As PC sez, I'm innocent! I know things though.


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, IF Pigcicles says he didn't do it and Mag says he didn't do it then we must have a hacker who has found this secret recipe and released it for all to see. You think.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll bet that's the one they go with.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

... SOOOoooo the truth finally raises it's ugly head... Shortone is admitting to it... I knew it wasn't ME! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I think Chad was in on it... looks too guilty hiding behind those overalls and sunglasses


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not so sure that this recipe is all that secret... I've been doin' it for years... not on purpose, mind you.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, I'm not saying a word about Mag's choice of stylish wear. I wear hangers too. And benefit from the built in bib.
He MIGHT have been in on it though. Along with some others.


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 10, 2007)

You guys are alright......grassy ribs, an SMF first. 
Zoisia zibs?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

Tall fescue I believe, with a bit of rye grass.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

All I can say is Thanks Bud for all the quality entertainment that has been provided at your expense... We gotta do that again!

Group hug... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Except for that troublemaker Ultramag 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Thinking back, I several feet away at my smoker and heard the LOUD exclaimation, turn to see what it was about, to see several rib grubbers collecting the salad ribs. BUT there was a lurker with a camera off to my right going snap,snap,snap. That is probably the culprit if anyone could remember who it was. I plead the 5th, and don't have a digital camera. Just can't remember what they looked like, oldtimers you know.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

This thing sure festered a good while before coming to light.
Amazing Bud, one little slip and..............................


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

Steve I wouldn't go draggin Jeff into this.. He's the boss ya know ... I can see lots of mean things happening now... good grief the lows that this thread has stooped to!


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Defending Bud, there wasn't any music (blues) playing,so he was in a blue mood, thus he made a blue grass rib salad. Just a thought.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

hmmm I'm starting to wonder if Chad has dragged you into this ... you in cahoots with him???... you're starting to bounce around... accusing Jeff and defending Bud and who know's what's next.. for shame!


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

FOLKS, I bet it was the poperatzi. With such a distinguished group as was on hand, they were probably lurking in the field across the road with their high powered lenses focused on the get togather and caught Bud's mishap.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

You know you're probably right Steve... you can't trust them low life snakes... I bet Chad hired them, set Bud up for a big "fall" (I think I saw him move that box to the edge of the table so it would fall over) and then talked me into posting the picture ... he's evil ... pure evil 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 All that just for some kind of twisted self indulged humor... tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

Pig, I think we're on the right track. He wanted some high profile picture time, Bud took center stage with his rib salad, and now Mag is trying to win center stage back.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 10, 2007)

yep, it's all about him... it's a shame he would do that to poor Ol Bud. The pain and suffering him and tonto must be going through. Not to mention poor ol WilleyQ getting the bad rap for it too. My heart is heavy for them...


----------



## short one (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=6259&page=2  Pig, I do believe the person responsible was caught with their hand in the so called cookie jar.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 10, 2007)

Shortone, that pic of me smackin' on some ribs was before the salad was applied. I distinctly remember sitting in a chair talking to PeculiarMike when the cussin' started.

PigCicles, I can't believe you tricked me into being a part of this. I thought we were buddies. I feel so used.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 11, 2007)

Mag's right. We were sittin' in the shade conversing when the incident took place. Not far away though, just far enough we didn't get sauce on us and the air didn't turn blue, got a good view of the proceedings.
We were both innocent "bysitters".


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 11, 2007)

Jane happened by as I was perusing this debacle, so I ran through all the posts from the start so she could see how it is.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




She's still laughing. Says lay off poor Bud!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bud is still in Boston and due home very late tonight......I'm sure when he reads and picks up were he left off he will have a well needed laugh!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Keep at it, should be interesting to see what he has to say
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW.....he went to Joe's last night and said the food was outstanding!!!!! Also said he got some great pics to post....I'll let him tell you all about it.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 11, 2007)

... OH NO! Tell me he didn't spill the ribs at Joe's too... sheesh can't let him out anymore 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see the pics though.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 11, 2007)

I only saw a few innocent bysitters. I heard him saying "don't do it Dad - it's wrong!" But as you can see by the look on his face he's thinking evil thoughts about Bud who is directly behind him... Don't try to protect him Mike, he will drag you down to his level


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL PC.... and I agree, now that I think of it he would get that look on his face and his eyes would glaze over slightly before the mishcheviousness would start......


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a little grass before your ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , eeerrrrrrrrrrr  I mean with your ribs ,...lol


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 12, 2007)

The Salad Silliness must come to an end!!!  The gathering scalliwags (Chad, Joe, Steve and others) have clearly formed an unsavory cabal and it is unlikely that the real facts of the fateful 'ribasco' will ever clearly be known.  I do appreciate Jane's sentiments to quit pickin' on ole bud!  This whole thing is taking on too many elements of the infamous "grassy noll" events of the late 60's.......lol.

In an effort to deflect attention to other than my klutzinell, I propose a Gathering II in bucolic West Michigan.  Stay tuned.........(and no cameras allowed!).

bud


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 12, 2007)

Count me in!! But, I can't promise anything with the no camera ruling...


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 12, 2007)

Just told it like it was, not protecting anyone. Trying to maintain my high standards for truthfulness as we wade through the tall grass of this tangled issue.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 12, 2007)

That's right PC! Ya see, what you forget is that some of us have nothing to hide. All we do is strive to bring forth the truth, play well with others, and above all keep our ribs debris free.


----------



## brennan (Jul 13, 2007)

The grass didn't look really all that tall in the pic


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 14, 2007)

< PC scratches and shakes his head> Hmmmm I had a ball of yarn somewhere... has anyone seen it < walks away confused and dazed>

THE END


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 15, 2007)

There are some darn thangs that there is just no 'splainin'.


----------

